# RB Series Swaps, What You Should Know



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Many of you have your views on the SR vs. RB engine swaps. I can not speak from experience on the SR swaps, but I can on the RB swaps and I can provide information that may change the way you think.

I get extremely aggrivated reading about how people say the RB swap is too expensive or that it is too hard to do, or that you can't find parts, because all of that is not true.

The RB series engine is the soul of Nissan. It is the strongest engine ever built by man. The Nissan Skyline block is among the only blocks in the world never to have been blown. It has sustained over 2200 HP with nothing being done to the block. 

The RB engines are also light for their size, having similar displacement to the KA24DE motors, they weigh relatively the same. After removing the AC condensor they are practically the same. 

A common RB engine can be purchased through anyone that buys and imports engines. I can get the RB20DET, RB25DET, and RB26DETT clips for little cash. The RB20DET clips run just $2250, RB25DET clips just $3000, and the RB26DETT clips are close to $5,000. Match that price against their potential and you have a winning combination, especially when people want $2750-$3500 for a SR20DET clip.

Another common mistake is thinking the RB engines are solely AWD, though this can be done simply (when having a clip) in a 240SX, it is not the case. (and to mister know it all who thinks that there aren't AWD 240's or in Japan the Silvia/180, think again!. Ever heard of the BlueBird? Came with 231HP stock and a top mount intercooler...AWD tranny and was in the 180SX rally cars???) The two most popular for the swaps are the RB20DET and the RB25DET which both came with RWD transmissions (unless you have the GTS-4 which came with AWD and the RB20DET engine).

Now, as far as power goes, the common red top SR20DET pumps out a good 275 with the stock turbo. The RB20DET pushes up to 350 easily with the stock turbo, the RB25DET pushes easily to 400 with the stock turbo, and the RB26DETT pushes up to 500 with the stock turbos. The torque on the RB engines (the stuff that really matters since hp is an imaginary number derived by torque and rpm) is also greater on the RB series engines. Better torque, better speed.

Installation on the RB engines is relativey the same as the SR20DET's. They both use the stock engine mounts and stock tranny mounts on the 240SX, however all that has to be done on the RB series engine for the tranny mounts to line up, is to dis-assemble the tranny mount, turn it around, and re-assemble it. The only difference here on installation is that the RB engine is longer, so the stock engine fan cannot be used without radiator relocation (this is why you get dual power fans)($100) and you need to have a new driveline made ($400).

As far as parts go on these engines....they are both from Japan!!! That means all parts are ordered from Japan!!! Anyone that carries Trust (Greddy), HKS, Blitz, Apexi, or whatever, has access to these parts. I myself am a dealer in these parts, both new and used. Just as well, the stock parts on the car are easy to come by. The RB20DET and RB25DET both use the same clutch as a non turbo 90's model 300ZX. They also use the same oil filter! 

Now when comparing the two....SR20DET clip for $3,000. RB20DET clip with driveline and fans - $2750, RB25DET clip with driveline and fans - $3,500. Come on people, which makes more sense? A SR20DET has rarely, if ever, been taken over 1000hp. I believe the strongest made was around 600HP by Signal. The RB engines have been taken over 1000HP as a daily thing in Japan. Which engine has more potential? Just think about it and equate the costs, you'll see that by putting a RB engine in, you can have a much faster car.

Also, I have a RB25DET in my 240SX...I was one of the first to do it. I run a 12 in the quarter mile at stock boost (7psi) How many SR20's can come close to that being stock??? Absolutely none.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

hey where do you get those rb20det clips for 1750...please give me info on this...thank you


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey my friend..... love the post.
holla


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

*well...*

if everything u say is true. i dont see y not to get a RB instead. where are a couple places to buy RB's from? i cant find anything. also what was your ET? thanks...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

You my friend, are a liar ...do you even know how to fit a inline 6 on a mount designed to hold an inline4...you understand you also need to extend the hood and chassis?


A NEW RB26DETT IS A 15K EVEN IN THE COUNTRY OF JAPAN

THE RB26DETT IS NOT LIKE THE KA24
BESIDES THE .2 LITER DISPLACE MENT
2 EXTRA CYLINDERS
AND 2 FRICKIN TURBOS
ENGINE ALONE IS 15K

clip? CLIIP!?!?! are u talking about a mount?!?!?!

bluebird=ALTIMA

the RB26DETT didnt even run 300 hp because they had to limit it to 280 otherwise they needed to pay a luxury tax increasing the price by like 2x 

if you my friend are not a liar, plz send pictures, dynos, and time slips to prove your 240sx has indeed a RB26DETT


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

Drift, 

I dont know what you'd call a s13 silvia (1989 - 1992) in texas but i have had the rb conversion about 4 months ago.

I must say, going from a ca18de to a rb25de spun my view on silvias. there were a few minor problems to get it there like,

1) Mounting the engine and gearbox (transmission)
2) Radiator and cooling fan placement
3) Fuel pressures
4) Tach and Speedometer not functioning correctly
5) Air conditioning

All besides the aircon were delt with by using parts obtained form the half cut. the engine mounts from the R33 fitted to the silvia chassis as did the gearbox mount. A fuel pump was sourced and adapted to the slivia tank. Auto Electricians took care of mounting R33 guages into the silvia cluster (as the 4cyl tach couldnt read 6cyl signal same as the spedo). A thermo fan was fitted to the front of the radiator to reduce power loss and to free room in the engine bay. as for the aircon, as we say

"Hot in summer, Cold in winter, Fast all year round!"

I hope that comes in handy for Silvia enthusiasts - Peace!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*downunder_drift*

do you have pics, time slips, and dynos to go with ur post?
also how much did this cost you, 15k for a *NEW* RB26DETT


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *You my friend, are a liar ...do you even know how to fit a inline 6 on a mount designed to hold an inline4...you understand you also need to extend the hood and chassis?
> 
> 
> A NEW RB26DETT IS A 15K EVEN IN THE COUNTRY OF JAPAN
> ...


you say some really dumb shit. did the man say he had an RB26?? are you even aware that there is more then one type of skyline?? how much is 15K in japan?? car manufactures agreed to limit HP to 279 because they didn't want a HP war (fluck you talking about taxes???)there are numerous dyno charts showing GT-R's making more then 279 crank HP(stock) why does the Supra make more than 320HP stock?(taxes huh). i've seen photos (including Night's)of many RB powered S13's and they fit just fine minus the fan and shroud...
you really are a fool opening your mouth with statements like that. please do the math before you try to teach....why else would i of paid $4000 for an R33 GTS'T clip?????


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

DRIFT240SXDRAG = DIPSHIT. 

Hey, you wanna talk some shit about the RB25DET swap? Give me an email and I will send you pics. 

All you little people running around talking about stuff that you don't have a clue about, that's what my post was all about. If I could post pictures, damnit I would have. If you wanna see a pic of the swap without emailing me, go to http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?postid=499115#post499115 and sign up. You'll see a pic of the ENGINE IN MY ENGINE BAY. 

Now as far as HP goes. In Japan they rated cars at 280 HP max. As far as bench tests go for cars, it is comparable to amps. A Kicker amp rated at 300 watts really pushes about double. It doesn't push what it says, that's just where it is rated at. The RB26DETT makes over 300HP stock - out of the factory on average. 

Now, you wanna talk about mounts, lets get to it. Nissan made their engine subframe mounts universal for their RWD cars (Skyline, 180SX, Silvia, Fairlady - which means you can even throw a VG30DETT into a 240SX "Unstable-hybrids.com" has a picture ). Now upon viewing that little tidbit, tell me how it wouldn't fit since they all use different engines. They use the SAME mounts on the chassis.

If you want to extend the hood (damn impossible) and chassis, I'll let your dumb little ass do it. It's not necessary. The only thing that won't fit is the stupid little fan which is why you put DUAL POWERED AIR FANS in front of your radiator. Mine never overheats. At the same time, to make the hood close using a R33 engine subframe, all you need to do is cut a small portion of the hood re-inforcement, nothing else. 

Now, if you also want to pay 15K for an engine, I'll let you. I sell the CLIPS, yes CLIPS (HALF CAR FOR YOUR KNOWLEDGE) for around $5000 (RB26DETT). I also sell the other clips, RB20DET and RB25DET, or I sell the engines separately with trannies. If you can't find them in Japan for less than 15K, you are pretty damn blind being how you can buy a R32 GTS-T Skyline Type M for around $1000. Do some research before you come back and try to hash this one out. 

So now it is up to you. You can dare send an email if you want about 10 pics of the magnificent swap, or you can go on being pigheaded about the whole thing and think you are right. Choice is up to you, believe it or not, its either your own gain or your own loss based upon your choice. 

[email protected]


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

SOON2BDET - this one's for you

If you read above, you would see that I said I sell engines and clips. If you want either, let me know. Prices went up slightly do to distributors in Japan, but they aren't too drastic and results are still way better than the SR swap.


Night


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

You wanna know costs,

Half Cut (Motor/Gearbox/comp/loom/brakes) - A$2150
Installation of Motor/Transmission - A$0
Wiring And Dyno Time - A$2000
Holden VR Commodore Thermo Fan and Switch - A$210
Engineers Certificate - A$550

Total - A$4910. It didn't cost as much as first thought.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i just love it when assholes try to speak the truth on subjects they have no knowledge of


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if its so easy to do it, then why aren't people making that swap instead the sr20de(t)??? 

NOTE: to all immature freaks, who are gettin all worked up over a silly post, get a life, its a debate not an all out war, we are all on the same side, The nissan side?

NOTE: keeping your composure is a key rule in these forums all language abuse will be taken in affect, i suggest you edit your post, i did to mine...

lets act like real men and not use childish language


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

I still rather have a CA or a SR because those motors were made for that car and putting a RB26 in it will disrupt the almost perrfect 53/47 weight distribution which the S13 is so well known for. plus the RB is a V6 I could imagine it is quite bit heavier and can posibly hurt the frame because it being such an old car and the HP of the engine produces could bend or damage the frame but that is jus my .02 cents


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nismo180sx has a good point there.

(with the upmost respect) you guys gonna whale on him now for having his own opinion. my knowledge of the Rb might be small or very close to none but then again i'm learning from you guys...don't hate


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

NISMO180SX - 

I am not going to whale on you, I have done enough of that for now. It is true, the CA and SR engines were made specifically for the 240SX. The 240SX does have a near perfect weight distribution, that is also true, however the 240SX uses a heavier engine than a 180SX.....so the 180SX actually has about a 57/43 distribution. 

The reason that this is so, is that the SR20 and KA24 are very different in weights. That's why when swapping the RB25DET, you get about the same weight in the front. The RB25DET is .1L greater than the KA24DE, but if you take off the a/c compressor there is almost no weight difference, therefore you keep your perfect weight distribution.

The stock 240SX chassis and suspension was built to sustain 400hp, so the hp on the swap doesn't really hurt anything. After you get over 400hp you should do a few mods such as strut bars, anti-sway bars, etc...

Also, just for clarification, all RB series engines are Inline 6's, not V6's. The V6 that Nissan made was the VG30DETT which came in the Fairlady Z (300ZX).

Night


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

nismo180sx said:


> *I still rather have a CA or a SR because those motors were made for that car and putting a RB26 in it will disrupt the almost perrfect 53/47 weight distribution which the S13 is so well known for. plus the RB is a V6 I could imagine it is quite bit heavier and *


the RB is a stright six 
not all RB engines are 2.6 liters pal


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

*i missed this b4*



NightXCZ77 said:


> *SOON2BDET - this one's for you
> 
> If you read above, you would see that I said I sell engines and clips. If you want either, let me know. Prices went up slightly do to distributors in Japan, but they aren't too drastic and results are still way better than the SR swap.
> 
> ...


 how much for RB25 clip? and is the rb25 a 6spd? i can use the mounts from the RB clip correct?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the RB25DET is a beutiful machine, Night's 240 is sweet hehehe


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: i missed this b4*



soon2bdet said:


> *how much for RB25 clip? and is the rb25 a 6spd? i can use the mounts from the RB clip correct? *


no six speed in 25 form..

yep you use clip tranny mount


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Ok, no disrespect intended but the RB series motors are a straight 6, not V6.

http://www.autospeed.co.nz/image.html?LOC=/images&IMG=1105_4&REZ=mg


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Soon2BDET - send me an email or IM me on AOL.

I sell the RB25DET clips for $3000 + shipping. If you want a RB20DET, I also have those. I have one available right now for $2000 shipped, or 4 others that I can sell for $2250 + shipping. It's really up to you what you want. I also have a few rear end suspension assemblies that I sell from the 180SX, Silvia, and Skyline in Japan. 

Night

And DRIFT - Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

now we are all getting along... just how Nissan Cats are 'posed to..
don't it feel nice?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

downunder, is thst your engine bay?????
if it is then i really got to give it up.

lookin real nice..
i'm staring at it..........


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Good info guys....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*NightXCZ77*

hey night when you said 24 hours installation that was for you right? What do you think people who aren't professinals at this how long it would take them?

When you sell your clips, they include everything you need? BOV's, intercoolers etc.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Drift - hey

24 hours installation is an estimate for someone who isnt a professional or doesn't know the swap well. It will take you about 3 hours to drop each engine, another 3 to put the new one in, another 3-5 to run all of the wires, and another few hours to hook everything else up and get it all put back together. I just run 24 hours as a rough estimate on total time. If I were to do the swap, it would take me about 3 hours to wire, 5 hours to drop and install, and another 3 hours to trouble shoot and make sure everything is back together correctly.

Clips come with BOV, intercooler, etc.... everything the engine needs. I also sell the driveline and rear suspension with the clips for an extra $300 if they are wanted.

Night


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey guys!! great stuff!!
i was wondering how you would do all of the exhaust and intercooler piping, how to convert the 240sx to awD, and if the swap also worked on the rb26dett because all i'm hearing from you is rb25... 


_________
:jump:

Why Don't You Have A 240SX Yet??

Cuz I'm Dirt Poor!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

SykoRice34 said:


> *Hey guys!! great stuff!!
> i was wondering how you would do all of the exhaust and intercooler piping, how to convert the 240sx to awD, and if the swap also worked on the rb26dett because all i'm hearing from you is rb25...
> 
> 
> ...


 dont have to convert it to AWD the rb25 comes RWD. Rb26 is possible and u can just use the rb25 tranny.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Well what about the exhaust and intercoolER piping?? do you use the skyline, silvia, or a custom made one??


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

not sure if u can use any plumbing from those cars. But why wouldnt u just have custom plumbing made anyways?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

so custom plumbing is the way to go??


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

I am very interested in the rb front clip! i am wondering if the motors mount rite into nissan pickup? I heard they should bolt rite in! and if so, is it possible for me to get the awd motor since my 1994 pickup is 4wd? aaahhhhhhhhhhhh, i can imagine it already! a nissan pickup wit a skyline motor!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

im not sure...but i highly doubt it uses the same mounts


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

who thinks i should get a 1998 skyline r34 gtr? i want it but dun no if i wanna got through all the trouble. how much do motorex charge to make it be able to get registered? because i can get a skyline r34 gtr for 12000 shipped, and go through motorex to get it done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

might wana put money into "hooked on phonics" before a skyline


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

u act lik u never fuk up on grammar! i dunno if ur jokin or juss being funny but i kinda took it offensively


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

*haha*

chill dude see the smiley face? " " that means im jokin


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

thats all i wanted to clear up cuz this to me makes it look like ur trying to clown on me and not jokin. but anyways, it coo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

how did u go from a pick up....to a 98 skyline?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

my friend just told me today he can get me jdm cars for real cheap but i would have to try and register it myself. the only we he and i knew was to go threw motorex. i was thinking hey get a skyline for 12000, register it for 20000= 32000 for a 1998 r34 gtr, which is a decent price compared to motorex's 80000


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go for it an r34 that cheap is a good steal

anohter question for the RB25DET guys
If you already have mods on your 240 like CAI and a catback exhaust are they still compatible for the swap? and when your done with the swap will you be looking for RB25 parts instead of 240?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

the motorex cert. program is like $25000 for R34.
and the CAI wont work with the RB engines. but you could make one... whats the point since that cold air will be heated up again by the turbo? and you can still use your cat back. mostly all engine and ECU stuff will be for the RB. everything else will stay S chassis. just take into account the extra weight when you buy suspension goodies. get adjustable everything to dial in your ride perfectly..
Rude


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

hey guys!! i just saw an s13 and s15 with rb26dett swaps it's at www.meggala.com and click under hybrids

the s13 was made by zeni tani


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I seen a guy with a sr20 in a pickup and he said it bolted right in without major modifications. So imma do some more research on it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Seems like an RB will drop right into any RWD nissan car with few problems It'll drop in a 240Z-280ZX with 200RZ motor mounts, they make them in Z31 300ZXs(aka 200ZR) and now I'm reading they bolt directly into a 240SX! I wonder who hard it would be to drop one in a 90-96 300ZX? but with the VG30DETT being the sweet motor it is I guess it would be a waste of time and money...

Now I can decide if I was a 240Z or a 240SX with an RB! or a 240Z or 240SX with an SR20....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut if you wanted it in AWD wut would u have to tweek with to make it work with the 240sx?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

probaly the front GTR suspension and some creative ideas.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

ekb18c5 said:


> *I am very interested in the rb front clip! i am wondering if the motors mount rite into nissan pickup? I heard they should bolt rite in! and if so, is it possible for me to get the awd motor since my 1994 pickup is 4wd? aaahhhhhhhhhhhh, i can imagine it already! a nissan pickup wit a skyline motor! *


Sorry guys, been gone for a long time. If your pickup is RWD it may work. It depends on what engine you have in there currently as well as how it is mounted, and what year the truck is. If you look underneath where the engine mounts connect to the chassis, they should be spaced about 6" apart centered from bolt to bolt, if this is the case, let me know and we can go from there.  

Night


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

soon2bdet said:


> *not sure if u can use any plumbing from those cars. But why wouldnt u just have custom plumbing made anyways? *


You can use the stock plumbing from any RB clip, it just requires some cutting as does the SR swap. It's pretty simple. I had the SMIC from the Skyline with it's piping in my 240 - worked great until I hit full boost on that turbo and fried the turbo 

Night


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *go for it an r34 that cheap is a good steal
> 
> anohter question for the RB25DET guys
> If you already have mods on your 240 like CAI and a catback exhaust are they still compatible for the swap? and when your done with the swap will you be looking for RB25 parts instead of 240? *


Catback exhaust will still work just fine. As for the guy that wants to get that R34 Skyline - here's the down low. When the cars come into the U.S. they go through customs. Customs inspects the cars, legalizes them, and does all the work before Motorex ever sees them. You pay customs to do the work, then they can help register it and get you a new VIN #. As of last year, I believe, Skylines have been approved for importing to the U.S. and all the work can be done by customs.

If you want to get around this, have your friend disconnect the ECM, take off the head or valve cover, and cut or disconnect the wires to the fuel pump so they have no way to start the car and classify it as "running". If you can do this, you can import it as a "parts only" car and get through customs. After this, I know of a shop in Idaho that can legalize it etc.... for a lot less than Motorex's $25,000. Personally, I just think Motorex likes making money and charging too much because no one else knows they can import these cars....about 5 or more companies right now in the US doing this right now....

Night


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wut if you wanted it in AWD wut would u have to tweek with to make it work with the 240sx? *


You would put the GT-R front and rear suspension on the car which would make it a pretty close 50/50 weight distribution which is perfect for AWD cars. You would also need to do a single turbo upgrade on your 26, change your car to RHD, or get custom steering made for your car.

Night


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

damn night....your on a roll


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Just had to do the questions that I missed while I was away.  

Who thinks we need more smileys??? Only like 19? Other forums have like 50 - 100 of em.....what's wrong here?

Night


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

NightXCZ77,

I would like to know if it is possible, economical, and/or conceivable to bolt a RB26 head to a RB20DET or RB25DET and use the stock twin turbo setup from the RB26? I am a ways off from even owning a 240SX but I am doing my homework now.

Thanks again
Mini_me


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

What about an S14? I don't know if you have covered them, but it seems like you're talking about S13's. 

Also, I'd rather keep the RWD part of my 240, thats the reason i bought it in the first place. So will the RB25 tranny bolt directly up to the 26's block? Is the clutch universal for both the 25 and 26? Also, in considering that the one love in my life is drifting, which is a better choice, 25 or 26? Are they both comparable in max power? Are parts as aboundant for the 25 as the 26? Not that you need 1000 hp to go drifting, but it'd be hella fun at the strip. "A 240 that runs 10's!" Anyways, I'm considering this swap over an DET, I never knew it was this easy! Thanks Night for all your help man.
-BEN


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

Ooo. I like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

I would haved loved to drop an RB__DET into my 240 project, but a lot of what I read on sites like Unstable Hybrids gave me the impression that it would be kind of expensive and difficult. But, it sounds like as long as I have the whole front clip to work with, it shouldn't be that hard.

<evil grin> 

I got an amazing deal on a 97 S14 SR20 motor recently, but now it's looking like that might not work out 
.....so I can consider doing a different swap, like this one 

Venus auto parts carries all kinds of JDM engines, including RB20s and RB26s, that's where I'm kinda thinking of getting one from now.

Night: Is the block much different in size between the RB20DET and the RB25DET? Is the RB25 more difficult to swap in than the RB20? I have SCC's swap guide for an SR20 into a 240SX, and I have basic mechanical know-how; it wouldn't be too hard to do this work myself? And you say it costs close to the same as an SR20 swap?

<another evil grin>

I'd love to see pics of your car, I'll send ya an email.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Mini_me said:


> *NightXCZ77,
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible, economical, and/or conceivable to bolt a RB26 head to a RB20DET or RB25DET and use the stock twin turbo setup from the RB26? I am a ways off from even owning a 240SX but I am doing my homework now.
> 
> ...


If you are going twin turbo, I guess you might be able to bolt the 26 head to the 25, but it would require modification. The twin turbos don't clear the steering column so you have to have custom steering or go RHD.

Night


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *What about an S14? I don't know if you have covered them, but it seems like you're talking about S13's.
> 
> Also, I'd rather keep the RWD part of my 240, thats the reason i bought it in the first place. So will the RB25 tranny bolt directly up to the 26's block? Is the clutch universal for both the 25 and 26? Also, in considering that the one love in my life is drifting, which is a better choice, 25 or 26? Are they both comparable in max power? Are parts as aboundant for the 25 as the 26? Not that you need 1000 hp to go drifting, but it'd be hella fun at the strip. "A 240 that runs 10's!" Anyways, I'm considering this swap over an DET, I never knew it was this easy! Thanks Night for all your help man.
> -BEN *


Yes, the swap can be done in a S14 just as easy as a S13. The RB25 tranny bolts to the 26 block, it's what is used mainly in the all RWD conversion. Some people just disconnect the 26 output shaft so that they only run RWD. The 25 is just fine for drifting. If you are looking for a 10 second car, you might be able to get there easier with the 26, but it costs a bit more. The 26 has twin turbos, forged pistons, and about 26 extra stock HP than the 25, but it is also a bit heavier due to the extra turbo.

Night


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

*RB swaps*

I am having a hard time trying to understand why everyone keeps talking about swapping in the rb25. Please explain to me why anyone would rather do that than the rb26. I have an rb26de-T in my 1993 rps13, there were absolutely no chassis extending, or any modification to the body, the biggest modification to any frame or bodywork was in the transmission tunnel and the factory motor mounts were chopped. The factory tranny tunnel is big enough all the way down to the all wheel drive portion of the tranny. All that had to be done was a knotch into the floor pan on the passenger side, to fit the bulge. Then new motor, and trany mounts were fabricated. There is enough room in my engine bay for a Turbonetics t-series turbo, and a 3 row aluminum radiator. If need be, I will include pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

there are sr20det clips for 2100 shipped complete. it's like a car without the body tranny and all uncut harness EVERYTHING


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The RB is NOT a V6!!! It's an inline 6!(If you want a V6,get a VG or VQ.)I wouldn't worry about weight differences too much either unless it's like 200-300 lbs more than a SR.(According to the May 2002 Sport Compact Car,the complete SR20DET with trans and turbo weighs 490 lbs,and the KA24 493 lbs again with trans.or I may have mixed the 2 up,but it's only 3 lbs)Plus you can offset about 50 lbs of weight by relocating the battery to the rear of the car,and using a Sylvia front clip will also reduce weight(24lbs off the front) and you could also use a lightweight fiberglass hood(20 or more lbs).


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Well, you are right, RB isn't a V6...also on the RB26 swap....most people don't do it because it's an expensive swap. The 26 clips cost more than the 25's. 25's are a direct bolt in. 26's are better engine, but as you said, with the single turbo setup, they don't have clearance issues....not everyone has the extra money to spend on a turbo kit to convert. Not just that, but to do the swap effectively using a RWD setup, you use the RB25 tranny and oil pan.

Night


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Im sorry if this might have been covered but your fascinating post has caught my attention. The question is, legality.
This might be silly but is an rb powered 240 legal in the us(excluding california)?
If not then I would have to find underground inspection stickers, and thats a little shady.
thank you


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

is the rb20det swap feasable for a 96 pickup. When I first saw the swap at the unstable hybrids website I wanted that for my truck. Exactly was has to be rewired(the entire truck from the ecu forward?)? The wiring and drivability issues are the only thing that scares me about the swap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

If you also go to Flashoptions.com, you can purchase front clips for good prices. they sometimes ship for free and if what you want is not listed, you can contact them and they will get it.

www.Flashoptions.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, I was surfing around the net trying to get some info on the rb26dett, and got on your forum. while i was reading your posts, i knew you were the good person to answer this question.

when you speak of gearbox, does it include the drivetrain, (4wd)?? or it's really just the gearbox? if it's juste the gear box, how could it cost me to get the drivetrain?? 

take it as a complete swap, where my stock engine, my suspension, well about evrything that make the car roll, will be off and replace by a rb26dett engine.

btw, sorry if i'm not pretty clear, i rarely write in english


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

*rb20det*

i was wondering if you could give me a list of parts needed to swap a rb20det int a 240sx. and about hw much i could prchase one from you for. i appreciate the information greatly. im from hawaii and its hard to get tech support and motors.
thank you very much
Justin Ako


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: RB swaps*



180 GTR said:


> *I am having a hard time trying to understand why everyone keeps talking about swapping in the rb25. Please explain to me why anyone would rather do that than the rb26. I have an rb26de-T in my 1993 rps13, there were absolutely no chassis extending, or any modification to the body, the biggest modification to any frame or bodywork was in the transmission tunnel and the factory motor mounts were chopped. The factory tranny tunnel is big enough all the way down to the all wheel drive portion of the tranny. All that had to be done was a knotch into the floor pan on the passenger side, to fit the bulge. Then new motor, and trany mounts were fabricated. There is enough room in my engine bay for a Turbonetics t-series turbo, and a 3 row aluminum radiator. If need be, I will include pictures. *


Can you please post pics? Do you have a webpage with info on this swap??

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

ok, i started reading this whole discussion, and i called my contact and had him hold the SR20 he was going to ship, im really thinking about an RB swap... from what i have read, all you need to do is flip the tranny mount and get new fans to put an RB in an S13, right? also, my 240 is already RHD so what was that whole thing about being able to make my 240 AWD? what do i need to do it? money is a huge issue, so how would i obtain all this for cheaper? night, E-mail me back[email protected] i need to talk to you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u converted to RHD or u bought it like that? if u converted it how much did u pay? night's site is where u can order them i forget wut it is i think its skyline240sxpower.com


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

I'd just like to add to this mess, I'm buttoning up on my RB20 swap and should be done in the middle of the week. This swap was pretty easy considering I was stuffing a I6 under the hood meant for a 4cyl. and I oaid less than 2k for everything including clip and aftermarket parts(came on the clip minus the exhaust). This isn't a difficult swap. I have a thread going to zilvia.net on my swap from day on to present, here is the link to anyone that is interested, I have lots of pics and decent info http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?threadid=23407&goto=newpost


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

i converted it, i bought a whole S13 front clip for 2400, but i blew up my old SR20, so im runnin the KA in it now, i almost bought another SR but i started reading this thread and i may go RB powa!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

oh, and i paid nothing to convert it, i did it myself..


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't understand why it would have to be converted to RHD just to get the AWD. I would assume that it is simply to make room for the 2nd turbo and piping, which cannot be done with the steering equipment being mounted on the left side.

In another thought... My brother and I are going to begin work on a ground-up fabrication of a high-powered street/circut car and are split between the RB25 and RB26 (although the AWD is keeping the 26 in favor, unless the complexity proves to be more complicated than it is worth). I would think that having the rest of the car built around the engine would eliminate clearance problems and the need for RHD, unless I am missing something major.

As I think someone else asked, are the parts for the 25 as abundant as those for the 26? are they interchangable? More costly? (are the only differences the head and single turbo setup, or are there more differences--If so, does that mean they have the same bore and would therefore be able to use the same stroker kits?)

Also, if we were to use the RB26 with the AWD, can the AWD be turned off for whatever reason (dynoing, drifting, rediculous burnouts, etc) with OEM parts, or does it require one of those power regulators? I've also been told that the AWD system needs a computer or sensor that it located in the rear of the Skyline, which I assume would not come with a front clip--given that this is true, is there someone that could supply this part?

Lastly, with the 25's RWD tranny bolting onto the 26, then this means that the 26's AWD trans bolt on to the 25, right? With the ontext of a custom fabricated car, would I need to get the Skyline rear end/differential, or would any other IRS work (Kugel Komponents, etc)?

Thanks a ton in advance to anyone who can field these questoins!!!

-MR


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey Night.. did you say that you or a shop does this installation of the RB Series Motors?

If so, how much would the installation cost for the Engine and Transmission? Into an S13 or possibly an S14?

Where would this place be located and when could I get it done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah , has this been done on the east coast? Can anyone recommend a shop out here?


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

Unstable hybrids does it on the east coast, they seem to know whats going on with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

It seems to me that since the RB series has to have EPA approval courtesy of MotoRex that this engine swap must be legal; as opposed to the SR which does not and is not. 

Any thoughts?

I am no expert, but I have done a little research into this as it applies to California and I think this must be true!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

I believe that this is Night's website (sorry for the repost if someone has linked it before...)

Some good information on there, as characteristic of Night...

http://240skyline.nissanpower.com/index.html


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, an RB engine would be awesome in a 240SX. My friend wants to do this kind of swap, but he has no experience in any kind of engine swap let alone mechanic skills. I wanted to get an RB also, but I've decided to go with the SR20. I figured it would be better if I got the SR20 because I can get it for cheap and I want to have the fast car first.

Anyways, my question. How much money do you guys estimate the final cost would be, to have a completed RB powered 240SX?


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

so far I'm still under 2k and mines just about done, just the wiring needs to be done, so it DOESN'T cost too much to do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

whats your estamated 1/4mile time going to be with that rb20?


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

soon2bdet said:


> *whats your estamated 1/4mile time going to be with that rb20? *


 I plan on low 14's high 13's with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

estimated*,,,,,is that on stock psi?


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

soon2bdet said:


> *estimated*,,,,,is that on stock psi? *



Nah, the ECU resets the boost, not sure how much it will be running yet. probably like 10-13psi. We'll find out when I get it running.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You have spent less than $2,000 so far, and you are alomost done with the install?
Where did you get your engine?

All this for under 2K .. or just the engine... and ECU (well other than the car, rims and drop)


> 1990 240sx: R32 RB20DET Blitz Access ECU, M's intake, turbo back 3 inch exhaust, 3 inch drop on Konig Monsoons


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh yeh.... Can we still use our stock Instrument CLuster?
So will the Speedometer and Tachometer be calibrated? Or do I have to get a new cluster... or messa round with the electronics...?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

hey,those anyone know any shops in NY that does rb or sr swaps? ...thanks


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *You have spent less than $2,000 so far, and you are alomost done with the install?
> Where did you get your engine?
> 
> All this for under 2K .. or just the engine... and ECU (well other than the car, rims and drop) *


I've paid under 2K for everything minus the stuff that was done to the car before, like the wheels, and drop. The ECU came in the clip as well as the intake. I"m buying a DP from Night so I'm keeping my 2.25 inch exhaust fro now, then I'll buy a 3 inch N1 system klater


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how much horsepower and torque a SR20DET, a RB20DET, and a RB25DET has stock?






______________________________
"The goggles, they do nothing!" 

- The Simpsons


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

S13 Redtop/blacktop SR20DET: 205HP, 203 ft/lbs.
S14 Blacktop SR20DET: 220HP, 203 ft/lbs.
S15 Blacktop SR20DET: 250HP, 203 ft/lbs.(?)
RB20DET: 210HP, about the same amount of torque
RB25DET: 250HP, about 250 ft/lbs.


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Does an RB20DET require a custom DP? Also, does this swap require Harness Rewiring? If so does anyone have a service?


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

Yes to both, unstable ehynrids has down pipes and wiring services, and Night has downpipes


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

I appreciate the help.

Thanks again.

Mini me


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

I forgot. What size turbo comes on the RB20, a T25 or what?

Thanks


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

T28 with a T3 flange if I'm not mistaken


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

If my goal was a streetable, even daily driven 240skyline into a S14 chassis. My goal would be 12's or better. (Actually would shoot for very low 11's with the car). Which would be the better of the 2 to swap in. Power VS Money spent on it. The RB26 you would have to do a single turbo conversion. Where as the RB25 you would not and you could use the $2000 you saved on the RB25clip and put that towards upgrading the turbo and other things. 
I'm just looking for a good setup like you have Night. Looking to build something that can whoop some of the local hicks asses out here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

*any capable hybrid shops in or around CA?*

Hey guys, I have a 77z that i would like to convert into rb25t. I would like to find a shop that can do all the work for me while i am in the army. Any suggestions? post or email @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

ive got a non turbo silvia and am almost ready to do the swap.......after putting in an the rb25det will I need to upgrade the brakes....will the r33 brakes fit on the silvia??


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*tune shop in texas?*

Fascinating thread! Does anyone know a good auto shop that does the SR and/or RB swaps in Texas? Surely there must be one in Ausin, Dallas, Houston or San Antonio? If so please let me know by replying to this post.

Thanks!

mpegman


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

you have completely changed my view on this situation. upon arriving here i had planned to simply turbo my ka24, but if the rb25det swap is as easy as you say, that would definitely by way better. i'd thought of doing it long ago, but quickly dismissed it due to the presumed feasability problems. thank you (night) for including before and after weight comparisons on your website. my only remaining concerns are the legality of the swap (i.e. registration, emmissions) and finding a good shop to do it. should any shop with a good reputation for repairing nissans be able to complete this swap without incedent? if not, does anyone know a good shop in the atlanta area known for doing engine swaps?


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Holy Sh*t! I had no idea this thread was even in existence any more. I started it about 5 months ago....was on this forum for a few weeks and then moved onto other forums checking back every once in a while. I haven't been on here in probably 2 months and it's a sticky now....alright guys, I'll be sticking around this forum now for a bit and see how things go, I thought this was dead long ago....nice to see there's a lot of interest in the RB's. My new site is www.Night7Racing.com

Night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: to drift240sx*



mmdb said:


> *******This quote was deleted by Slurppie because it was dumb******


good one since i posted that in the beginning... and am now onto new and better things but good to know ur up to date with the news...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: tune shop in texas?*



mpegman said:


> *Fascinating thread! Does anyone know a good auto shop that does the SR and/or RB swaps in Texas? Surely there must be one in Ausin, Dallas, Houston or San Antonio? If so please let me know by replying to this post.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> mpegman *


try out Jotech they are in garland/dallas area


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey Night

glad to see ur gonna check back in these forums once inwhile. Yea this thread is pretty popular hit the 1k mark awhile back and yup was put as a sticky. Hopefully in a years time we will be doing some business with the RB25 

thats if money isn't an issue by then


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

drift - hey man, lol...long time no talk. you've made me a celebrity on google with quotes on the search engines reading "drift240sxdrag = dipshit" lol.....way from the beginning of this thread or some other one. It's all good now though, that was long ago and I'm a bit friendlier now lol. Plus, a lot more RB info is readily available...a year from now I'll be living in AZ.

Night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahha i just looked at that, yup its on google  
are u gonna be bringing ur business down to Arizonia?


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Night,
On your website there is a picture of the R32 Skyline front end on the S13 Coupe. Do the fenders, hood, headlights, and front bumper require custom brackets or anything along those lines? Or do the fenders, hood, and bumper bolt on, and the headlights require S13 headlight brackets? 
BTW that S13 with the R32 front end, doesn't matter what the paint job looks like, it looks awesome!

Thanks,
Mini me


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

What cluster



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Oh yeh.... Can we still use our stock Instrument CLuster?
> So will the Speedometer and Tachometer be calibrated? Or do I have to get a new cluster... or messa round with the electronics...? *


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

The R33 gauge cluster fits, and there is a shop that knows how to integrate the harnesses to use the stock S13 gauge cluster. They post on this fourm, but I don't recall the name.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hahha i just looked at that, yup its on google
> are u gonna be bringing ur business down to Arizonia? *


I'll be moving to AZ this upcoming weekend, however, my engines will still be harbored in WA. I have an employee up there that will run things just fine while I enjoy the sunshine.  

That R32 front end conversion car is for sale....I need to sell it before I move to AZ if possible....the fenders stick out a little bit....nothing to worry about and can't be fixed with a little love lol.

Night


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

i am new to the japanese engines and was wondering if a rb 20 det engine could be adapted to go in a 96 nissan 200sx fwd


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

I really think you should read the swap FAQs first before you ask what engine fits into what car.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Well, with a $50,000 budget, a lot of time, and patience...you could have the first RB20DET powered 200SX.....

Why would you think that you could throw a RWD huge engine into a FWD small engine bay?

Night


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*Holden VL Commodore*

Down here there are a lot of people people putting the smaller capacity RB engine into Holden VL Commodres. The VL Commodres engine mounts suit any RB serries engine and skyline gearbox, no mods at all required (VL's come stock with RB20E's, RB30E's, RB30ET's and a all australian 304 V8). You could probably drop a SR serries engine into the car but whats the point?

Having driven a RB20DET powered VL, I don't belive the engine is all is cracked up to be. The RB30ET (Yes they do exist...Australia only engine) seems to offer better driveablilty -- has far better torque at low revs and very little turbo lag....and the Commodre body is actually lighter than the Skyline) How heavy is the S13 body? How heavy is the 200SX body?

There a quite a few RB powered Commodres running around with RB25DET's. From talking to the drivers they seem to be a pretty decent thing, however it would be nice to go the whole hog RB26DETT (Or Hybrid RB30DETT which can and has been made) with the drive train and 4wd system (The whole skyline drive train can be put into a VL...same wheel base..)

Maybe if you were feeling adventurous you could import a RB30E/RB30ET from Australia (Australia/New Zealand were the only countries to have the RB30E and RB30ET engines, and only in the Holden VL commodre and Australian R31 Skyline.....plus these things are cheap...A$400 for a RB30E) get a RB25DET or RB25DE head and a RB26DETT exhaust manifold (or custom manifold) And build a 3litre Double overhead cam twin turbo RB engine for your car.....has anybody in the states done this?

In this way the Commodres have no trouble taking on the Jap imports (they call us Commonwhore drivers)....I reckon it would be pretty sweet to take a VL over to the states....I wonder what you guys would think of it?


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

In the 'states, the S13 is known as the 240SX because we got it with the KA24DE truck engine. The car weighs approximately 2700lbs from what I hear, and the coupe weighs less, from what I read. Not many people in the States have access to information regarding the RB so adventerous and gratuitous parts-swapping hasn't occured.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*hmmmmmmmm*

2700lbs....thats what about 1200kg? (someone check my maths please) What sort of Diff ratio are they running? 

Almost all RB engine parts are interchangeable, so you can build "hybrid" RB engines (the rb20 has a smaller bore than the RB25, 26 and 30....bit hard) What I want to do with mine is put a RB25DE head on it, custom computer and a vortech or similar supercharger.....

Hmmmm we have heaps of RB engine based cars over here....Its hard to go for a 10min drive without seeing at least one RB powered car....  Mostly VL's and R31's........

Oh stuff on 6cylinder engines made by Nissan....this is from an Australian point of view.....

http://imflame.ricetek.net/~darkhalf/articles/nissan-sixes.pdf


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Hey night, i was looking around your site. what kit is on the white rps13 for sale? it looks really good and adds almost a little bit of a supra flavor to it. ty.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Hey night where in Az are you moving to? are you gonna open in phoenix or tucson?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

God ARGH! I'm so lost as to EXACTLY what goes into a swap?

Some people say I only need the driveline made (about a 1100 dollar fab. job) and some other people say I need new mounts, tranny mount, and skyline crossmember (jesus! I cant pick THAT up at my local junkyard).. so confused 

Oh, and Night, I've opted for the RB25, I was out of my mind to consider the RB26.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Kevypoo said:


> *Hey night, i was looking around your site. what kit is on the white rps13 for sale? it looks really good and adds almost a little bit of a supra flavor to it. ty. *



i know u werent askin me, but im pretty sure its called the "millenium" kit


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Thanx for the info. I was doing some looking around on the net and found a couple kits that i like. One from Bomex, and the other from GP sports, although the body work is the last thing on my list. Performance over looks is how i've opted to go. I'm going to probably do the rb25 swap, which my friend and I have talked about for years(he has an s14 with s15 front end conversion, sequential shifter, sr20 with approx. 350 hp, penske racing coils, white volk te37's nismo s15 front bumper, the list goes on and on, though he said if he knew about the rb25 swap when he got the car he would have done that over the sr20. I on the other hand just bought my 90' 240 and am planning on taking my time with my car (only because my dad isn't a millionaire like my friend's lol)


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: to drift240sx*



mmdb said:


> *i'd just like to say that ur a dumbass. And i strongly believe ur name is pure hoax. I bet u drive a cordboard box and do u carpet stunts in ur step mom's house. Don't get worked up? If u knew anything about cars you wouldn've said the stupid shit u said in the first place. Stupid biatch. *


could someone do something about this jackass? i don't think we need you to sit here and just bash people for no apparent reason. if you have something productive or informative to say, or would like to ask a question, great. that's what the forum is for. but to just trash talk people you know nothing about is down-right ignorant.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

I agree with bizzy b. Forums aren't for bashing people or their opinoins. They're for lending a helping hand for people that need help, expressing an opinion of your own, or getting help yourself, and just over all constructive discusion. Negativity just really isn't needed nor is it appropriate.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I see everyone mentioning wiring in a R33 cluster, does this apply to the s14 as well, and is there not anyone who is using the KA instrument cluster successfully?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: to drift240sx*



bizzy b said:


> *could someone do something about this jackass? i don't think we need you to sit here and just bash people for no apparent reason. if you have something productive or informative to say, or would like to ask a question, great. that's what the forum is for. but to just trash talk people you know nothing about is down-right ignorant. *



hey guy who didn't read the whole thread... DO IT

u can clearly see that i've changed from back then but u ignorant dumasses who just joined can't see that dates i guess... and if ur quoting something about me at least quote one of my quotes if u didn't notice that quote was from mmdb to me... but hey people make mistakes, u just seem to be one that makes a lot of them 


good day junior


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kevypoo said:


> *I agree with bizzy b. Forums aren't for bashing people or their opinoins. They're for lending a helping hand for people that need help, expressing an opinion of your own, or getting help yourself, and just over all constructive discusion. Negativity just really isn't needed nor is it appropriate. *


wow this is funny ^ for u too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the post all u kids were looking at is dated 11-28-2002 
hmm well look at that 2002.... get over the past kids...
stop hatin on thing u weren't even here for 
bizzy b who joined in April of 2003
Kevypoo who join in May 2003
u weren't even here for the arguement...so why act as if i offended u...


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hey drift, i wasn't talking about you. i was talking about mmdb's post about you. hence the fact that i quoted HIS post, not one of yours. i don't know why the "re:to drift240sx" is there. i didn't put it on there, all i did was quote mmdb. i too thought the RB swap was difficult and expensive when i started reading the thread, but i'm open-minded and read the whole thing before opening my mouth. i did skip the last page though (my eyes were starting to hurt) which is why i missed the comments by mmdb at first. you (unlike him) at least gave night a chance to prove his point, so i wasn't offended by your comments at all (except a little by this last one).

later pops

p.s-you say i've made a lot of "mistakes". what ones? if i have please bring them to my attention. your other posts have usually been rather informative and i'd like to know your opinion on anything wrong i might have said.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

This thread, as a sticky, has gotten too long, too uninformative and off topic.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no hard feelings bro, i just get a lil pissy when people bring that up about this thread and yea the reply with my name on it kindof made it look like it was directed at me, no hard feelings just keep and open mind


----------



## TunerGuyBC (May 14, 2003)

DOes anyone know a site where I could buy the crank or whole rotating assembly for an RB30?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

is it possible to get emissions registration for the RB25? i realise it wouldn't be all that easy, but what good is a car i can't drive? i know the RB25 itself would have to pass the sniffer test since motorex imports the R33 GTS, but do they sell CARB EO's for the engine by itself?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i dont mean to change the subject, but just out of curiosity, i was wondering what "sr" means in sr20det.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the first two letters in any modern nissan engine code are just the engine family. for example all SR's will be inline four cylinders with an aluminum block, RB's are inline six with iron block, etc.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yeah i understand that, but what i mean is like rb26 would mean Race Breed 2.6L blah blah blah, right, and then you got the sr20det, what would the sr stand for. i was thinking more like "Sports Racing" 
sorry if i didnt explain it any better.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

its not really an abreviation (i don't think). i mean what's KA? VG? VQ? i know the "V's" are all V6's, but "Q"? anyway, you should start a new thread for off topic questions.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

ok... I see a lot of info on RB swaps into s13's, I am currently looking into putting a RB20 into my s14, can I fit a R32 crossmember into my s14? I read somewhere that the R33 will fit and R32 will not. Also, where can I get a decent price on a intake manifold.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

man o man......lot of really bad info here....all i gotta say is this....you get what you pay for..don't believe any info on the net...find out for your self....if you go camerons(night7) way then you may not be happy...i know for a fact that you can put a rb25 into a s14 with no mods to the hood or tunnel..no double dash harness crap....(so ghetto)...and it won't be complete in 24hrs.there will be a mount kit needed from a place in the states....i myself have assisted on several rb swaps...20's and 25's...i know what will work correctly and what won't...me and a friend just did a 25 into a s14 with the mount kit i speak of, and the hood cleared,didn't wack the old gearbox tunnel....and left the stock intake on it.and wiring was set up correctly,for plug and play...everything fit nicely and plugged rite in...i myself am dropping in a motor from a gts-4.so i gots more work than normal...but i will take my time with it and do it correctly...and i have 2 hachi's to drive in the meen time so,in short....do things rite people..if it seems to good to be true then it is...


remember this always...the brighter the picture ,the darker the negative....cheers!

Zed....


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

Cut us some slack. You live in Austrailia and you have access to more information, materials, and rescources than we do in the 'states. I say this seriously, not sarcastically...I hope you can help us out on clearing any misinformation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

i just moved here from the east coast of the states a year ago...


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Does the RB20 swap into a S13 require a custom driveshaft?
I read somewhere it did.

Thanks,
Mini me


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

nope a 25 does....


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

I WANT THIS, CAN ANYONE GET THIS


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

then you need lots of money.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yes indeed i do. but can someone really get it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

why would you want that? why not just get a trb500 or a trb-r1100











tomei is the shiat!

if i recall correctly..the trb500 is about 22,000 us and the trb-r1100 is a little over 44,000us..

a crate 500hp rb or 1100hp rb built by tomei.
nothing comes even close.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what the hell is trb500 and trb-r1100. and goddamn that's expensive. and you mean tomei made a 1100 hp rb straight up out of the factory or soemthing???


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

well tomei's an aftermarket engine supplier. they sell crate engines, (and damn good ones, at that) like the SR22 the JIC silvia uses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah the trb 500 is a crate 500hp rb26 and the trb-r1100 is guess...a 1100hp crate motor all built by tomei...they have rb20's 25's sr's ca20's...a ca20 is just 7000....check em out
www.tomei-p.co.jp


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

nah


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

hey, I am interested in a rb20det clip?? when you say driveline, do mean drive shaft or what?? and can you keep AC for a S13 to rb20det swap??


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Has anyone made the exact wiring needed to make the RB25DET to work with an S13?

I know one guy said he moved some wires around, but, that doesnt quite help any of us out if they dont say exactly which ones they were.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

NightXCZ77 said:


> *RB20DET clip with driveline and fans - $2750, RB25DET clip with driveline and fans - $3,500. . *


 So Im thinking about the cost of a completed swap.....

So far $3500 for engine and drive line

then:

$250 or so for the wiring service
$450 for a clutch kit
$500 for exhaust
$800 - 1500 plus for a custom intercooler kit (depending on if you use the stock intake manifold or a GReddy unit)
$130 for a 255lph fuel pump
$50 for an air filter and pipe
$230 GReddy type S BOV
$30 for GReddy type S aluminum BOV flange
$50 for a boost guage
$300 for a stainless custom down pipe
Then thats not counting any of the general maintenence items such as oil, belts, hoses, hose clamps, spark plugs, and anti freeze.

So now im around $6490 with out labor because I would do it myself, but you can add another $1000 to that if your going to have someone else do it.

Can you think of anything I missed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

damn, im getting soo confused. people keep tellin me sr20s will be better in a 240sx. then others say rbs r better. could someone with knowledge just straight up tell me which engine i will b swapping into my 1990 240sx this summer. i would appreciate your feedback, thanx


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

no one can definitively tell you one swap is better than the other. all of the options have their respective pro's and cons. between the SR20 and RB20, there is little difference. i'd go with the RB20 just because its quite a bit cheaper, has an iron block and simply because its an RB. the RB25 on the otherhand has more differences. namely the fact that it will produce more power while putting less stress on the engine to get that power. the downfall to the RB25 is the fact that it is quite a bit heavier than an SR or RB20 and is more expensive to buy and install. if you're looking for less than about 450hp or so i wouldn't bother with the RB25, but thats just me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

how much do you think an rb20 would run. also if u could answer do rb20s usually come turbod or not. and also if they do, what is the maximum psi and what would i have to upgrade in order to reach the maximum.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

s13saidai said:


> *how much do you think an rb20 would run. also if u could answer do rb20s usually come turbod or not. and also if they do, what is the maximum psi and what would i have to upgrade in order to reach the maximum. *


rb20s are known to go up to 500hp, and they come turbo, just make sure its rb20det.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

RB20DET's are pretty cheap. i've seen complete front clips at venus-auto.com for $1200 and motor sets for $800, whereas an SR20 will usually run about twice that. paying more than $2K for an RB20 clip is unheard of. to my knowledge, all RB20's are turbo, but i don't know how much boost they are running. i've heard they can easily handle about 400hp on stock internals without trouble, but i'd suggest at least a minor rebuild (piston rings, head gasket, etc.) since they are bound to be pretty old. a good path to that kind of power would be a 3"exhaust & downpipe, high-flow cat, FMIC, larger fuel pump & injectors, and of course a good turbo; say, an HKS GT2540 or GT3037, or a ball bearing T3/4. some electronic tuning would help make the most of those afore mentioned upgrades too. you may also want to look into a new intake manifold, as the stock one is a bit convoluted. an aftermarket one would reduce hood clearance and shorten the path of air with an FMIC.


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

*RB25DET troubles*

Hey Night, or anyone who has done the rb25det swap in s13 silvia (240sx) - has there been any problems after the installement, like any engines problems, electrical problems etc? 

Plus what year are the RB25DET's most likely?

Thanks guys

p.s. dont expect any technical shit of me cause i aint a wiz with mad engine enhancements! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

thanx lionel and bizzy b, much appreciated


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow. I can't beliee this thread is still up. Then again, I can due to the plethora of information.

nx2000 is duing his rb20 swap right now, and i'm excited to hear the results.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

I WANT AN RB25 !!!!!!.. lol.. man ive always been into 240's and ive been looking to just go jdm with the sr20 but jus looking at prices.. for a little bit more i could get an rb25 and tear it up... oh yeah and i got a question... when u guys say it can go to 400hp.. is that on stock PSI?.. or bumped up?... and if so how much higher?..this next coming year im going to gradutate high school and my parents said they would buy me a swap for my car.. so im jus askin away to find out as much as i need to know... i think that ill just stay stock for a while until i save up some more money then i can start modding the Beastly RB...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

instead of your parents buying you an engine swap after high-school, have them give you some college money or an apartment/condo for a while....

Sure the engine swap would be cool... but think about when you actually get it done...

is it going to be a daily driver? or are you going to have it mostly garage kept, while still paying insurance and then owning another car?

Unless you are seriously going to RACE or autocross, having such an expensive swap doesn't sound like the greastest idea especially since you will hopefully be going to college.. how are you going to afford it then>?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *I WANT AN RB25 !!!!!!.. lol.. man ive always been into 240's and ive been looking to just go jdm with the sr20 but jus looking at prices.. for a little bit more i could get an rb25 and tear it up... oh yeah and i got a question... when u guys say it can go to 400hp.. is that on stock PSI?.. or bumped up?... and if so how much higher?..this next coming year im going to gradutate high school and my parents said they would buy me a swap for my car.. so im jus askin away to find out as much as i need to know... i think that ill just stay stock for a while until i save up some more money then i can start modding the Beastly RB... *


400 on stock PSI.....hell no. Not even stock turbo. What are your goals. like bizzy said if it is under 450...go with an RB20. The entry pirce is the cheapest of all the engines depending where you look. And you dont need driveshaft modifications.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *instead of your parents buying you an engine swap after high-school, have them give you some college money or an apartment/condo for a while....
> 
> Sure the engine swap would be cool... but think about when you actually get it done...
> 
> ...


I see what ur tryin to say.... but i dont need to worry about those things becuase i already have them planned out... im 16 right now and i have most of my life planned out.. i know im getting the first two years of college free ... so... no worries there.. yet..


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *400 on stock PSI.....hell no. Not even stock turbo. What are your goals. like bizzy said if it is under 450...go with an RB20. The entry pirce is the cheapest of all the engines depending where you look. And you dont need driveshaft modifications. *



Well u see.. RB25 i can keep stock and run a good low 13 or high 12 and be safe... with the rb20 id have to get sum mods.. and serisously once i get it in.. its gonna be a slow project..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> I see what ur tryin to say.... but i dont need to worry about those things becuase i already have them planned out... im 16 right now and i have most of my life planned out.. i know im getting the first two years of college free ... so... no worries there.. yet..


 The only reason why I said that was because I am 17, and going to be a senior in HighSchool...
and I went through this massive phase of exactly what you have in mind...

then when I got down to it, and I had the money and I could of purchased everything....
and then I realised how hard it was to earn the money, and how I could put it towards something truely usefull other than I car, which already transports me from point A to point B.

I just think at our age, it's just a huge dream and you can't wait to get it done, but we don't think about what's instore for the future.... 
unless you have lots of money


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

unless..... hehehe


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

when searching around for information on how to do my rb swap and what will be needed, i have been told two different ways to do the swap.1) Drop the motor into the car, or 2) drop the car onto the motor. Can somebody tell me what realy is the best way to perform the actual swap? Thank you!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drop the motor in car


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

dont drop either... lower slowly


----------



## TunerGuyBC (May 14, 2003)

Just in case you guys didn't know, Sport Compact Car did a "how to" on the Rb into 240 swap. September 2003


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

I think I read that article. it is an ok article. the only that useful I learn from it is that the sr20det has waterpump issues after 6k rpm.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hell yeh.. that was a great write-up in my opinion...
26 pages of pure Silvia and 240SX galore.....
engines... swaps... suspension... ohh baby


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

I get that magazine everymonth....and IMO its the best magazine for the sport compact style of cars. i can't wait to read it everytime it comes in the mail
and that issue was the shit


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

drowzyRB said:


> *when searching around for information on how to do my rb swap and what will be needed, i have been told two different ways to do the swap.1) Drop the motor into the car, or 2) drop the car onto the motor. Can somebody tell me what realy is the best way to perform the actual swap? Thank you! *


We put the whole thing in the car. Tranny and everything.


----------



## projectj (Aug 30, 2003)

Actually thats not true the rb25det motor weighs approx 180#s more than a sr20 with the transmission, but since they are both mounted slightly towards the back it centers the weight more in the middle of the car.


----------



## projectj (Aug 30, 2003)

sorry my post is a little out of date but I just read the same article in sport compact it made me wanna buy s 240sx


----------



## nion (Aug 31, 2003)

*What you need to know about Importing a JDM Vehicle*

This is just an informational note on some of the comments about importing vehicles into the US – all info is taken from the EPA and NHTSA pages and linked where applicable.

First, http://www.motorex.net MOTOREX does NOT do the EPA certification for the vehicles; they are NOT on the list of EPA approved Independent Commercial Importers who are authorized by the EPA to “import, modify and test vehicles to demonstrate conformity with U.S. emission requirements.” The list of Authorized ICI’s can be seen here - http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/icilist.pdf – at the EPA site.

Secondly, there are two (2) authorized ICI’s in California - http://www.gnkauto.com - G & K Automotive Conversion of Santa Ana, CA, and http://www.ncdlinc.com/serv03.htm Northern California Diagnostic Laboratories, Inc.

Third, the EPA certification is only part of the process; the vehicle must also be certified to National Highway Traffic Safety Administration rules (NHTSA.) MOTOREX IS Cetrified by the NHTSA, according to this http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list07252003.html list. The rest of the “rules” can be seen at the NHTSA - http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ Vehicle Importation Regulations page.

Question for Night:
Who do you know who can legalize the GTR in Idaho? ‘Cuz NONE of the IR’s in Idaho are EPA certified to do the certification (in fact, there are no EPA certified ICI’s in Idaho.)

Question for any other reader (specifically anyone who’s got a MOTOREX imported R34) 
WHO DID THEIR EPA CERTIFICATION?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thank you for taking this thread SO off topic. This thread is about RB engines in 240's. NO one is talking about legalizing Skylines. Secondly....you must have the person confused...Night doesn not do business in Idaho


----------



## nion (Aug 31, 2003)

*Flame Bait?*



NightXCZ77 said:


> *Catback exhaust will still work just fine. As for the guy that wants to get that R34 Skyline - here's the down low. When the cars come into the U.S. they go through customs. Customs inspects the cars, legalizes them, and does all the work before Motorex ever sees them. You pay customs to do the work, then they can help register it and get you a new VIN #. As of last year, I believe, Skylines have been approved for importing to the U.S. and all the work can be done by customs.
> 
> If you want to get around this, have your friend disconnect the ECM, take off the head or valve cover, and cut or disconnect the wires to the fuel pump so they have no way to start the car and classify it as "running". If you can do this, you can import it as a "parts only" car and get through customs. After this, I know of a shop in Idaho that can legalize it etc.... for a lot less than Motorex's $25,000. Personally, I just think Motorex likes making money and charging too much because no one else knows they can import these cars....about 5 or more companies right now in the US doing this right now....
> 
> Night *



So I've got 2 things to say to you NX2000...
1) The purpose of these threads is to share information. That is what I've done, in a clear, concise, and CORRECT manner.
2) This IS part of the thread; 
a) Night talks about his friend in Idaho in an earier post (quoted above) who could legalize a vehicle (Skyline) 
b) This is the valid, considering NO RB25 in a 240SX is legal in the US without undergoing the processes I've discussed (that is, the EPA compliance portion.)

Thanks for playing...


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*mouting prob*

their is a problem with the mounting, the cross member holes on the 240 do not match up with the cross members from the RB25DET, and the 240 cross members wouldnt work either. The engine would sit higher and farther up causing the shifter to be out of alignment within the shift boot/hole whatever u want to call it. You can purchase a mounting kit from www.mckinneymotorsports.com that will set the engine down 1 inch and center the shifter. U do not have to lengthen the chassis or the front end of the car. www.mckinneymotorsports.com has alot of stuff for the RB25DET swap, and now they even have a 5spd transmission for the RB26DETT so u can swap that in. MCKINNEY RULES


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Im a little confused on a few things. When one orders or is looking for a front clip, what exactly is that? Is that the motor assembly with the front frame brace from the car? Or just the frame brace? Or am I wrong altogether?


----------



## TunerGuyBC (May 14, 2003)

*Who cares about being street legal?*

No one who is considering putting an RB into their 240 cares about being street legal. The phrase "Rules are made to be broken" was started by people talking about the stupid EPA and CARB laws.

P.S. I know it wasn't really started that way, but you should get the picture.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a front clip is the entire vehicle from the dashboard forward, hence the name. depending on where you order from, you might even get the body panels, but you most likely wont get wheels.


----------



## nion (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Who cares about being street legal?*



TunerGuyBC said:


> *No one who is considering putting an RB into their 240 cares about being street legal. The phrase "Rules are made to be broken" was started by people talking about the stupid EPA and CARB laws.
> 
> P.S. I know it wasn't really started that way, but you should get the picture. *


No, I totally appreciate your point, and think you’re right – within the ‘car control culture’ (drifter culture.)

I was merely trying to bring the facts about car importation to light within the context that they'd previously been discussed in this thread (mostly skyline related.) I've seen to many posts on the internet providing false info about who will legalize your car and how much it will cost.

Just my $0.02


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

someone lock this thread plz!!


----------



## socialtransistor (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Who cares about being street legal?*

I'm planning on doing an RB20det swap into my 1993 240, and I can say i honestly do care that my car will pass epa standards... it's really hard not to pass them anyway. I don't know about Carb because, well, i don't live in california. One of the first things I found out was that the swap will pass all the EPA standards that it would be put though as stock, and even with higher boost (12psi is the highest i've heard) it will still pass in most areas. Now, if you o and add super agressive cams to any engine, even the pirus hybrid engine wouldn't pass. The cams just end up shoveling un-burnt hydrocarbons through, and ultra hot exhaust. that's going to cook you'r cat, and then you fail. and if you don't run with a cat, you should always drive over 5k rpms because virtually all japaneese engines (even turbos) are designed to create suction on the exhaust stroke of the given piston. this suction is created by the backpressure in the exhaust. i could go into the physics ofhow it all works, but it would be pretty boring, and this thread is about swapping rb series engines into 240's
Yes my car will run 12's or high 11's when i'm done, and yes it will still have a dent in the drivers side front fender, and yes the passenger side headlight will still squeak when it opens and closes, and no, mr superhonda next to me will never realize that there is a beastly engine beneath the hood of my car.


TunerGuyBC said:


> *No one who is considering putting an RB into their 240 cares about being street legal. The phrase "Rules are made to be broken" was started by people talking about the stupid EPA and CARB laws.
> 
> P.S. I know it wasn't really started that way, but you should get the picture. *


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

a high 11's rb20 is a pretty serious engine!


----------



## ThaSpeedDemon (Aug 25, 2003)

11s in an RB20? I've only heard about them turning out 12s. Matter of fact...who has tha fastest Nissan motors since were at it. I know JUN has tha 8 sec. SR20/SIlvia. Veilside has the 8 sec. RB26/Skyline. Who has dragged out the RB20 & RB25 motors? I know the RB25/Silvia swap is suppose to be "The Supra Hunter", according to SuperStreet I think. I live in Orlando, Fl & Supra tuning is something serious out here. Would that mean the RB20 would be the "RX-7 & S2K hunter"?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There is a 7 second rail 200sx using a twin supercharged FJ20 here is Oz...


----------



## ThaSpeedDemon (Aug 25, 2003)

Joel said:


> *There is a 7 second rail 200sx using a twin supercharged FJ20 here is Oz... *


Any pics?


----------



## socialtransistor (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm looking into exhaust for my RB swap. I plan on ordering all the parts before I actually start the swap, and an obvious question is exhaust. The stock exhaust is going to be too restrictive. I wanted to know, from anyone who has actually done the swap with any RB series, what exhaust do you use, and how well do you feel it works? What world you reccomend?
I'm going to put in a high flow honeycomb catalytic converter (It actually does a better job of catalysing the sulfides and hydrocarbons than the stock cat), and I also wanted to know what size exhaust you reccomend. I can get anywhere from 2" to 3.5" in and outlets for the cat. The only stipulations I have about the exhaust is that it must be relativly quiet. My car is built to be a sleeper. Dents and everything.
thanks
-sam


----------



## socialtransistor (Oct 12, 2003)

Also, What are the lowest prices for Rb20det's that you guys have ever seen. I know of a place that sells them for $2000 shipped. Anyone ever seen/heard/have it for less?
thanks
-sam


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Please Please don't bother with the RB20DET!!!!!! At least go to a RB25DET.....its a much better (and more driveable) engine........

If your dead set on a RB20ET, at least compare a RB25DET converted car to a RB20DET converted car.... I think you'll be supprised!


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

flashoptions.com has some of the best prices, especially for rb25's, i just ordered one, It has an arc intercooler, apex-i power fc/commander, s-afc, rev speed meter, apex-i filter, blitz boost controller, blitz turbo timer, hks rabid turkey blow off valve, and it was only 3800usd, it also came with a timeslip from the doner car, 11.7 1/4 mile :thumbup:


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Please Please don't bother with the RB20DET!!!!!! At least go to a RB25DET.....its a much better (and more driveable) engine........
> 
> If your dead set on a RB20ET, at least compare a RB25DET converted car to a RB20DET converted car.... I think you'll be supprised!


Not really. I have never ridden in a RB25, but for the monst spent...1500 vs 3500, that is money for mods. The RB20 comes with 214hp and the RB25 comes with liek 250. The money saved can make up that difference.....besides we arent blessed with Skylines here in the US,(welll we are but not for donors cars, it would be a shame to spend 30K for a front clip from motorex) so it is a little more difficult coming by a RB25...there is a drought of sorts. I think the RB20 is a VERY viable option vs the RB25 or the SR20 or the CA18. I really wish people would stop saying that.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> Not really. I have never ridden in a RB25, but for the monst spent...1500 vs 3500, that is money for mods. The RB20 comes with 214hp and the RB25 comes with liek 250. The money saved can make up that difference.....besides we arent blessed with Skylines here in the US,(welll we are but not for donors cars, it would be a shame to spend 30K for a front clip from motorex) so it is a little more difficult coming by a RB25...there is a drought of sorts. I think the RB20 is a VERY viable option vs the RB25 or the SR20 or the CA18. I really wish people would stop saying that.


....and the RB30ET comes stock with 200hp (150Kw) yet compare it to a RB20DET which has only got 156kw......and put these engines in the same cars and see what wins....any way if your going to the expense of changeing cross members etc, why not spend the extra money and get a RB25DE/RB25DET?

Like you said, it really depends on where you live if not, just stroke out your CA18....

Remeber: Torque wins races, Kw/Hp sells cars and keeps people ego's up


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

I import engines... If anyone is interested.. please email me at [email protected] I can get RB25's and RB26's at a VERY reasonable cost. 
Travis


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

*This is the first post i have read here*

I was looking around on the net, tryin to get info on rb25s, and stumbled accross this post. It made me join the site, looks like theres some good info here. either way i am trying to get a 95-96 240sx and swap a rb25 in. I actually wanted to do the sr20det, and then stumbled upon the rb25 as i was looking for sr20det clips. i am a huge 6 cyl. fan so it seemed like the way to go. either way, would the engine swap be too much for a nissan mechanic to do? should he be able to do the swap, knowing almost nothing about the rb25?


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

*rbswap*

any competant mechanic should be able to do the swap, lengthen a few wires, put on an electric fan to make up for removing the belt driven fan, and have a driveshaft shortened and thats about it, and make a couple blocks for the transmission crossmember, so your trnny is not banging into the tunnel constantly, nothing to serious, unlike the sr20, it bolts in, but you need to be an electrical genius if you don't want to pay somebody to rewire your harnesses. besides the power, the sound of a big inline six with boost sounds alot deeper and meaner than an sr20. :fluffy: if anyone is in the SC area, i do swaps inexpensively, i will put anything into anything, i do it for a hobby, i love a challenge, i am an engineering student, and 14 year fabricator/mechanic, the extra money from swaps just buys more toys for my car !!!


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

i'm currently putting a RB26DET into a silvia (240sx for u guyz) - now that is a real engine - not saying that a rb25 isnt - after reading this thread a while back i thought about it but then found extra chas to go the rb26.

Atm i got all the shit i need all i'm waiting for is the engine to land here at my door so it can be fitted - its not very hard as Night has spoken about - so when i get it in a few weeks i'll post pics and a DIY.

should be fund to drive to - was told it could do 11sec on slicks 1/4mile - but this will be my first turbo car to so it will take a bit to learn how to launch/drive it

cheers peeps

BRAD


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

mmmmmmm V8 eater....keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

found an rb25 on flashoptions.com for $2000. prety good deal


----------



## zombiesid1 (Dec 11, 2003)

*exhaust*

I am deadset on getting a S13 240sx and making it into a kouki (R)PS13 180sx. I was all about getting the SR swap due to the fact that you can use all the myriad of upgrades available in japan-especially the suspension upgrades. the weight difference might upset the balance of the car, however it's not like there's drifting in my area just "zero-yon(04)" or drags, so might is right...

Here are my conundrums:

A: Exhaust. Preferably, I'd rather not custom fab an exhaust setup. I'd rather get a mostly or full titanium set up that's been prefabbed, is the exhaust dump off the downpipe the same flange/spot?

B: I saw the install in _Sport Compact Car_, and they used a piece of wood(!) for a transmount and swapped cross members...if people on here are doing so many of these swaps, has anybody started making them? *business oppurtunity* Also, it seems from what people say on here they didn't swap cross members. 

C: Why do you have to be an electrical genius? Do you have to custom make a harness for the engine or something? Is it more than just extending a couple wires here, and running a couple wires there? Is there somebody who will mod a harness for you?

D: Has anybody tried adding aftermarket skyline components to their RBs in their s13s? Obviously there are fitment issues, but with a modded harness, can you get like a wideband o2 or boost controller using stock wastegates, or other electrical upgrades to work? 


Sorry to seem like such a puss and not wanting to fab, but I'd do the swap at my work, and I need to be able to slam the motor in in one day and work out the driveability in another. I'm a dodge tech with pretty much no experience doing swaps but I can get really creative really fast 

Thanks


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

if you look on flashoptions.com the mod rb25 front clip, i'm the one who put the deposit on it, mine !!!! :fluffy: this will make a nice new toy for my 92 240 coupe ( or s13 for all you picky asses ) it has a time slip for 11.7 quarter mile, so my 240 should be close to 10 second times, ooohhhhhhh, i'm gonna end up in the hospital one day, just kidding !!


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

the only reason i say you need to be an electrical genius is because everything is different, and in the wrong place, and i don't think that after spending all the money on having a harness modified, and being without a car for the time you are without either harnesses, due to both needing to be sent off for splicing most of the time, is worth it. an rb uses the rb harness, and you only need to lengthen a few wires to reach a little farther, which can be done by anyone with enough skill to do the swap in the first place. yes it just bolts in, but everybody forgets to mention the wiring harness nightmare. i'm not saying it can't be done, it is not impossibe by any means, but with soooo many splices it will not look factory, unless you are very good, and take your time to do it right. not to mention, the rb swap is very easy also, with more power, more potential for more power on the stock internals, and the only big thing is having a driveshaft shortened, which can be done for like 30-40 dollars, big deal, that is worth the extra power, and the much deeper skyline sound over the silvia sound ( which isn't bad either ) :cheers:


----------



## zombiesid1 (Dec 11, 2003)

*wiring*

So you just use the RB clip's harness and ECU? There's no multiplexing between modules in nissans? is it entirely separate? Does it connect to the dash harness at all?(Tach/fuel/temp/oil etc.) Are there any RB FSMs available in english? I can read japanese but I don't know japanese terminology for car parts. 

Thanks


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

the rb's harness and ecu are used, but the harness for the dash, and a few other minor things do need to be lengthened, nothing major, if you have some background in doing electrical wiring, and u can usually find an exact match for the wiring in your old harness. i have heard of fsm's in english, but i don't know where, probably in australia, maybe from skylines downunder forums, i have found a few good english thingy's from there.


----------



## zombiesid1 (Dec 11, 2003)

*lengthen?*

I'm a dealership technician at a domestic dealeer. I'm used to working with wiring diagrams and such. There's no pin moving in connectors right? If you're using the source wiring and ECU, there's nothing changing, it's just relocating connecters for the switch from RHD to LHD? 

thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> the RB26DETT didnt even run 300 hp because they had to limit it to 280 otherwise they needed to pay a luxury tax increasing the price by like 2x


Sorry sir you are wrong. Nissan designed the GT-R for japan's class A motorsport. The max horsepower allowed was 280, so they had to limit it. The 1989 GT-R went on to win every single race duing that year. Next year no other car would enter a race against the GT-R so race officals had to abolish that class. Source: The RB26DETT is a pure racing engine, derived directly from Group A racing, which was despec’ed to fit the maximum 280hp allowed by Japanese regulations. Tuned (newer) versions of this engine, however, have been seen to reach up to 1300hp http://www.nissanskyline.info/skyline_history.htm


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

alright guys I followed this whole tonight but didnt find any answers to a couple questions.Correcrt me if I am wrong.
1.Where does one go to find out if this swap is legal in his/her state
2.and holy shit everything else was covered.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

danifilth: You can check out www.motorex.net
They are located in Gardena, CA and will handle all the paperwork of importing a skyline into the US and making it street legal to drive.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey thanks for the input.Everyone in the world already knows about Motorex and that maybe they sold the skyline deal to RbMotoring.My question is for the swap not the Skyline.Im just wondering if when I go to get emissions are they gonna say WTF you got a Skyline packaged in your S13???And fail me.This is probably the only thing holding me off from starting this project.Thanks though


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

*legal issues*

if you do not completely meet us epa standards ie-cat, air injector valve AIV, ect... not to mention the retuning needed to run 93 octane gas, you will most likely fail the smog test even if no visual is done. i have seen cars pass smog and visual w/ catalytic convertor, if there is a retard doing the test, and the car is done right and looks as clean and stock as possible, you can allways find a shady test shop, most tuners know one some where, for the right money, lol


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thanks for the answer.Im in Maryland so I have no need to worry about SMOG but I was wondering because its my understanding that JDM engines come with no EGR system.I dont know a damn thing about thing about the emissions testing process and if it has anything to do with an EGR system(I have heard it does though)and was wondering if that will hurt me.Thanks for the retard tip though Im definetly going to look into that.Also will a SAFC let me tune the engine to run 93 safely?sorry IM asking too many questions.


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

that is no problem, you should be able to run 93 fine, but the afc will be needed if you run the boost up much over stock, but you should still use the afc even at stock boost, just to keep the engine stress down, the better you tune, the longer your engine will last. but as far as emissions go, as long as you have a cat, high flow preferrably, your emissions will be good, most will pass a readout


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thanks :cheers:


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

danifilth said:


> thanks :cheers:


P.S. if you look on flashoptions.com the rb25det mod front clip, that is me that has the deposit, i am putting that in a 92 240 coupe, drift anyone ?!?!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I am speechless..........................


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Any opinions on if i should put a 26 into my S12?


----------



## BUCKO5 (Jan 23, 2004)

*wiring*

aren't there places that sell the already made wiring harness, for this swap in particular....


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll need a bit more info on the swap itself..


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

sorry this thread is too much opinion and not enough fact. If you want good tech...please view the other RB sticky in General 240sx


----------

